# How wrong can they get it?



## Becky (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabitha & Sunflwrgrl, you got me wondering...

My name is Becky, but I get called Betty, Debbie, Bevvy, etc. The best one was the other day at work, some guy called me Beryl  :shock: . Right after I had said Hi, my name is Becky.

My last name is also a nightmare - only about 10% of people get it righ. It's really not that hard!!

Soo, how wrong do they get your name?

BTW, no offence meant to any Beryls out there


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

They pronounce my name right, they just never spell it correct. Even when its sitting right in front of them.  :roll:


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 7, 2008)

My name is Tara and everyone calls me Sara (sometimes Terry), except for my previous boss' father, who is really hard of hearing and called me Carol for weeks until it stuck as a nickname. So I feel your pain.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2008)

My name is Tabitha, I get Samantha lot because of the bewitched connection. I got Tiffany quite a bit too...

One time when I went to girl scout camp they called me Tallulah...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 7, 2008)

Tallulah???  HAHAHAHAH that is silly

My name is Carrie so I get Terry, Mary, Karen and can someone learn how to spell it right?  So when people ask, I say " CARRIE like the Stephen King Book"   :twisted:


----------



## Maurita (Mar 7, 2008)

This is a fun thread, I have to chime in... My name is Meredith.

Let me see...I get called Marilyn or Maryland on a regular basis. Other than that, I have been called Melon, Melanie, Murdiff, Meraniff, Merdis and Meratiff.  (I spell them this why, because that's how it sounds :evil

And I admittedly had an unusual maiden name and people never got that right. I just answered to Houston.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think for me, other than the ones I have in my sig, the worst they get it is when they try to spell my name.  I have THE MOST common spelling of Melinda possible.  Yet, they still try to spell it Malynda, Malinde, Mallinda, etc.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm Debbie and I get called Betty quite a bit, mostly on the phone.  Pretty hard for them to mess up the last name, Davis.


----------



## skeel (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm Sheri and of course no one EVER spells it right but I get called Sharon a lot???  That's not even close???


----------



## Neil (Mar 7, 2008)

I once worked with a guy who always called me nelson. My Dad used to call me neiligan, even though I had no Island nor ever took a three hour tour (my feble attempt at humor). The name I like other than Neil is the one my wife calls me, Honeybear.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2008)

With my name I always got "can you wiggle your nose?" To which I most always responded "obviously not, or you would be a  frog!"


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 7, 2008)

In half of my world, I go by Trisha and some will call Patricia, Patty, or Pat yet I do not introduce myself that way and never have.    I actually have 2 names I go by - my given (legal) name and my nickname - too long of a story why to tell.  Even my husband calls me one name which sometimes confuses people when they first meet me.  lol


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

haha oh man this is a good one for me...my name is Ian

I pronounce it E-in, 

ive had people say E-AHN, EYE-in, E-YON, E-YO....I had a lot of hispanic friends when i lived in NY and after a while i was like hey just call me "Ito" because i knew it wasnt that hard to pronounce haha... Ive had sooo many people say it so many different ways!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 9, 2008)

There are lots of Mexican in Texas (and a few in my family). I generally introduce myself to them as Ta-Bee-Ta since the *th* isn't part of their native vocab. It's just easier all the way around.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 9, 2008)

i guess i have one other weird name... "shorty" which my parents have benn calling me since i was, well, short. so now they both still call me that without thinking. weird looks from waitresses and business acquaintences when mom calls her 28 year old, "shorty"....


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

haha I dated a girl once that was nicknamed shorty up North!


----------

